# Telechargement Appstore plus lent qu'un épisode de plus belle la vie...



## Quazimir (20 Septembre 2015)

je ne comprends pas...lorsque je prends des programmes hors de l'appstore le téléchargement se passe sans souci..mais sur l'appstore c'est ultra lent...et en plus ça dépasse pas les 10Mo
why ?


----------



## magicPDF (20 Septembre 2015)

J'adore le titre de ce sujet !


----------



## Quazimir (21 Septembre 2015)

;-)
Ça ne resou...solutionne pas mon problème (résoudre est trop difficile a conjuguer lol )


----------



## OSX (25 Septembre 2015)

Même souci en Belgique. J'ai résolu le problème en spécifiant un autre dns que ceux par défaut du FAI. 
Soit vous le spécifiez sur votre routeur qui génère les IP, soit sur votre appareil dans les propriétés de votre connexion wifi.
J'ai dû essayer plusieurs DNS public avant que ça ne fonctionne. 
Pour moi , les dns Google ne dépannent pas.


----------



## Quazimir (25 Septembre 2015)

merci pour ta solution mais ça me semble bien  compliqué pour mon niveau modeste


----------



## OSX (25 Septembre 2015)

Pour faire simple, aller dans réglages, wifi, sélectionner le wifi, cliquer sur le I entouré en bleu, cliquer sur DNS, effacer toute la case et mettre une autre numéro de DNS.
Essayer toujours ceux de google: 8.8.8.8 ou 8.8.4.4


----------



## OSX (25 Septembre 2015)

Une liste de DNS ici: http://www.online-tech-tips.com/cool-websites/free-dns-server/
Essayez les un par un.
Chez moi ça va mieux avec:

2001:4860:4860::8888
2001:4860:4860::8844


----------

